# Alpha 4



## koreancuber (May 10, 2010)

I just got this cube, but I wanted to make a poll before I made a review, to see how many like or dislike this cube.

I can't believe so many people dislike this cube.

Here's what I think.

The cube sucks, at least when you first get it. Mine was set at a high tension (I traded), so I took the whole cube apart, to see the internal structure and all. This cube and the A-5's only similar characteristic is the edge piece. The sizes are different and all, but the look the same (except the tab on the edge, the A-4 doesn't have one). The corners look fragile, but the high quality plastic backs that up. (No real worries unless you like throw your cube around). The core looks like a regular Alpha core (good center caps). One thing I did notice, while I was taking the cube apart), was that the edges had tracks, and the tracks had imperfections, unlike other Alpha products. Well anyway, because I wanted the full performance of the cube, I took a good 30 minutes to shave down all of them. Then I lubed it with Jig-a-loo, by laying them out piece by piece and spraying it. For the core, I took the screws and springs out (for some reason, they were hard to get out). The core was simply an Alpha core (yellow, not rounded), and the springs were the same ones as on the A-5). 

After lube and assembly. I set it to the highest tension, and turned it 9~10 times on all 6 sides. Then I assembled it (the edges are hard to put in), and stickered it (I have this tendency to always resticker a cube, when I get it). Hmm.. for the performance, I'd give it a 9/10. I'm pretty impressed with this cube. I wanted to see how it was, since there were no reviews on youtube, and almost none in the forum. This cube feels like and A-2 + A-5. The tracks make it feel similar to the A-2, but the edges and corners make it feel like an A-5. Lockups. It seems as though the lockups are reducing as I solve it more and more. I set the tension as medium-loose. I get lockups occasionally, but not that much. The white cube is killing my recognition (and the stickers. I hate all stickers that aren't half-bright or bright Cubesmith stickers). anyway, I broke my PB somehow (13.xx) and I'm getting good times with it.

Problems. 1.) The corner and edge sizes.... CUBESMITH STICKERS PEEL. 2.) Fragility. The corners look too weak. 3.) Center caps. They don't fall off, but they are hard to get off (must use some sort of sharp thing). 4.) Occasional lockups. 

To sum it up, I give a rating of 9.3/10. I guess this is my secondary speedcube, until I find another con to it. I'm not sure what makes the majority of you guys hate this cube, but if you tune it perfectly, it's a wonder. The next time you buy Alpha products, buy this one (AND the A-2, 3 or Haiyan Memory )


----------



## bluecloe45 (May 10, 2010)

too many lock ups


----------



## koreancuber (May 10, 2010)

I guess this cube is not popular, at all.


----------



## iasimp1997 (May 10, 2010)

It's a prototype of the A5, which everyone seems to love. So it should be no different. But, apparently, it has a lot of locks, so no one likes it. So shouldn't everyone hate the A5 too? :confused:


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 10, 2010)

I'm not a big fan of Alpha in general.


----------



## Chapuunka (May 10, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> It's a prototype of the A5, which everyone seems to love. So it should be no different. But, apparently, it has a lot of locks, so no one likes it. So shouldn't everyone hate the A5 too? :confused:



It being a prototype would insinuate that they made improvements.


----------



## iasimp1997 (May 10, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > It's a prototype of the A5, which everyone seems to love. So it should be no different. But, apparently, it has a lot of locks, so no one likes it. So shouldn't everyone hate the A5 too? :confused:
> ...



Yes, of course. But I've taken a close look at both cubes and can't see that much of a difference.


----------



## oprah62 (May 10, 2010)

i never hear about this cube


----------



## iasimp1997 (May 10, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> i never hear about this cube



It's actually quite good, but I prefer my Haiyan.


----------



## koreancuber (May 10, 2010)

I can't believe so many people dislike this cube.

Here's what I think.

The cube sucks, at least when you first get it. Mine was set at a high tension (I traded), so I took the whole cube apart, to see the internal structure and all. This cube and the A-5's only similar characteristic is the edge piece. The sizes are different and all, but the look the same (except the tab on the edge, the A-4 doesn't have one). The corners look fragile, but the high quality plastic backs that up. (No real worries unless you like throw your cube around). The core looks like a regular Alpha core (good center caps). One thing I did notice, while I was taking the cube apart), was that the edges had tracks, and the tracks had imperfections, unlike other Alpha products. Well anyway, because I wanted the full performance of the cube, I took a good 30 minutes to shave down all of them. Then I lubed it with Jig-a-loo, by laying them out piece by piece and spraying it. For the core, I took the screws and springs out (for some reason, they were hard to get out). The core was simply an Alpha core (yellow, not rounded), and the springs were the same ones as on the A-5). 

After lube and assembly. I set it to the highest tension, and turned it 9~10 times on all 6 sides. Then I assembled it (the edges are hard to put in), and stickered it (I have this tendency to always resticker a cube, when I get it). Hmm.. for the performance, I'd give it a 9/10. I'm pretty impressed with this cube. I wanted to see how it was, since there were no reviews on youtube, and almost none in the forum. This cube feels like and A-2 + A-5. The tracks make it feel similar to the A-2, but the edges and corners make it feel like an A-5. Lockups. It seems as though the lockups are reducing as I solve it more and more. I set the tension as medium-loose. I get lockups occasionally, but not that much. The white cube is killing my recognition (and the stickers. I hate all stickers that aren't half-bright or bright Cubesmith stickers). anyway, I broke my PB somehow (13.xx) and I'm getting good times with it.

Problems. 1.) The corner and edge sizes.... CUBESMITH STICKERS PEEL. 2.) Fragility. The corners look too weak. 3.) Center caps. They don't fall off, but they are hard to get off (must use some sort of sharp thing). 4.) Occasional lockups. 

To sum it up, I give a rating of 9.3/10. I guess this is my secondary speedcube, until I find another con to it. I'm not sure what makes the majority of you guys hate this cube, but if you tune it perfectly, it's a wonder. The next time you buy Alpha products, buy this one (AND the A-2, 3 or Haiyan Memory )


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 10, 2010)

The corners look like they can snap off and look fragile looking.


----------



## Chapuunka (May 11, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> I can't believe so many people dislike this cube.



I don't think it's that people dislike it, I think it's more that there's a very similar, but still better, cube out there (AV).


----------



## koreancuber (May 11, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe so many people dislike this cube.
> ...



I think without the memory mod, the A-4 is better than the A-5.


----------



## daniel0731ex (May 11, 2010)

1. the A4 is not a prototype of the A5. it's just that they have similar designs, but it was meant to be a seperate model.
2. this cube was meant to be a cube for beginners who just started learning finger tricks; it's one of the cubes that never pops while still having incredible speed.
3. the large plastic washer makes the cube faster.


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 11, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> 3. the large plastic washer makes the cube faster.



While it's not like I don't believe you, I'm wondering how this could help with the speed.


----------



## daniel0731ex (May 12, 2010)




----------



## whitelynx_nivla (May 12, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


>



did you mean "the big washer" are washers that made from plastic?
Can you explain the teory behind the picture?
i dont really get the point from the picture about making the cube faster..:confused:

anyway, i like the A4
it does lock up, but it's not that bad. it cuts corner quite good too tho, and I think it's the cheapest from all Guo Jia Alpha 3x3x3 series (exlude the minis)


----------



## koreancuber (May 12, 2010)

I might try the memory mod.. the A-4's corners are catching on the centers, and that causes some of the lock ups.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 12, 2010)

dunno sbout alpha4, but if its similar to alpha5, then it will be bad, cos...

TEH ALFER 5IVE IS KRAPPY


----------



## koreancuber (May 12, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> dunno sbout alpha4, but if its similar to alpha5, then it will be bad, cos...
> 
> TEH ALFER 5IVE IS KRAPPY



don't get me started


----------



## Dfgged (May 12, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> dunno sbout alpha4, but if its similar to alpha5, then it will be bad, cos...
> 
> TEH ALFER 5IVE IS KRAPPY



That's because you have a stripped core!!!! GET A NEW F***ING CORE!!!!


----------



## gundamslicer (May 12, 2010)

I like the cube it can never pop!! I loosened it so much and no pop locks up but afte loosened, 5x better


----------



## bluecloe45 (May 13, 2010)

tighten it a lot, it is still fast and hardly locks up.


----------



## Chapuunka (May 13, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > dunno sbout alpha4, but if its similar to alpha5, then it will be bad, cos...
> ...



GET HIM STARTED.


----------



## daniel0731ex (May 13, 2010)

whitelynx_nivla said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



gosh, do you still not get it, having seen such a obvious diagram? 

the plastic washer have the same outer radius as the big washer, and *the inner radius is larger than the springs'*. this means that with the same gap setting, the one with plastic washers will have more room for the spring than the one without, hence less normal force applied upon the cubies.

this is kinda similar to removing the small washer or cutting the springs, as it compresses the spring less under the same gap setting. but since removing the small washer causes the center piece to wear out, this would be the best way to make your cube pop less.


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (May 13, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> whitelynx_nivla said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



 wow, I didnt relize that...
Thanks, that makes sense. I'll give it a try. 

each set get 2x6 big plastic washers.
should they be use 2pcs in a center pieces?

what about the small plastic washers?Can they be used as well?


----------



## daniel0731ex (May 13, 2010)

i prefer my cube to be more springy, so i wouldn't put any of the stopper-washer on. but because those who just started learning finger tricks may they needs to have their cube tighter o prevent pops, this is a good way to have the cube tight without making the cube very stiff.
normally you'd add one plastic stopper if you want you cube faster and less springy. you wouldn' put two even if your turning technique is horrible.

PS: this cube is already a completely unpoppable cube even without the plastic stoppers


----------



## koreancuber (May 16, 2010)

Just did the memory mod, and I have to tell you, it's better than the A-2 and A-3f. I find the A-2 a bit unstable because of it's popping rates even though it's at a medium-tight tension. The A-3f is all good, but I can't seem to go really fast on it. And for the A-4, I used a knife to round all the corners (I did them carelessly) and it turned out great. I'm not going to mention anything about the corner cutting and the popping resistance, because this cube can cut 45 degrees even at a tight tension and it *does not pop*. The got a bit faster, so I had to tighten it a bit, which was good because it reduced the lockups on the cube. The m slices feel a bit crisp (?). 

So, if you have an A-4 and you hate it, I really recommend trying the memory mod. (oh, by the way, this is my secondary speedcube.)


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 16, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> *I'm not going to mention anything about the *corner cutting and the *popping resistance, but this cube *can cut 45 degrees even at a tight tension and it *does not pop*.



:confused:

anyway, sounds like a good cube!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 16, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > *I'm not going to mention anything about the *corner cutting and the *popping resistance, but this cube *can cut 45 degrees even at a tight tension and it *does not pop*.
> ...



So was he gonna tell us or not??:confused:


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 16, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> So was he gonna tell us or not??:confused:



Exactly? :confused:


----------



## koreancuber (May 16, 2010)

lol, meant because, not but


----------

